# Remapping of hard buttons



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

My back button just stop working. And I have just installed a button remapper app but its kinda a pain to use. Is their any way we could remap the back button to the search button since I never use it?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

Same thing happened to me. I switched to a from with soft keys

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## rudyy (Jun 10, 2011)

ButtonRemapper takes a couple steps but works well. I use it to make my search button into another home button to reduce the wear on the home button.


----------

